# ,
.
 ,       , ..          , ,  , -  .

 ,      7 . .    -  ,       ( -  ).       ,         "    ".   - 10%,  -  .   -  . 
 ,  ,  . .

, ,       (  ,    )? 
 ,  ,          .

 ,        -  ,  -  ,    ( ).
     ,    -  ,     -   " ".

   -    ,  .

  .

----------

